# Eggbeaters or Candies for road use?



## Hallinator (Jul 5, 2010)

Can't decide between CrankBros Eggbeaters and CB Candies to use on my road bike (and my mountain bike), can anyone out there sway me one way or the other?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I like eggies. The platform on the candies really just gets in the way.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

+1

eggbeaters. good solid shoe is the key.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

I've thought about trying the 'beaters but haven't sprung for a pair yet. I have Quattros on my Orbea and Candies on my Bianchi and kinda like the platform they have. Point is go with the Candies is you want a platform or are new to clipless, IMO.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I use the Eggs.

I never have got that Candy thing figured out.


----------



## fredbiker (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad I found this thread - I'm debating this very thing. I ride CB Acids on my MTB, very similar to the Candy. To keep my costs down, I want to use my mountain shoes with my road setup, so I'm trying to decide between Candy and Egg Beaters.

I noticed that most road pedals tend to have larger platforms, more so than MTB clipless. That makes me lean towards the Candy. However, the Eggs seem like they would be more suited for road use. Both are priced about the same right now, so that isn't much of a factor. 

How important is more of a platform on the pedals? If you have stiff shoes, can you get away withe minimalist Egg Beaters?

I'll be doing more fitness/endurance rides rather than racing if that factors in.

Thanks.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I have Candy on my MTB... so I'll have to say Candy for the road.

When you click in, you can still rotate the platform very slightly, so, essentially, you'll be using the leading edge of the platform for some power transfer.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I use Candy's.

tbh, I don't see what good they serve over the Eggbeaters unless often you take the occasional trip (oxymoron?) on non-cycling shoes. I just got them because they were on closeout. Looking to get another set of CB pedals so I can move these to the trainer bike. You'd think with what I just said, I'd easily go for the Eggbeaters, but the new Candy's look pretty...hehe.


----------



## kramnnim (Feb 24, 2009)

I've used both Eggbeaters ad Candys, and can't tell a difference. The Candys don't really seem any better with street shoes, since the wings protrude above the "platform".


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

I started out with Candys on my road bike (still have them on the mtb/runaround), but switched to Eggbeaters mostly because I like the looks. I also wanted to be able to use the same shoes on both bikes.

When the extra 2 sq.in. on my pedals becomes the rate-determining step in my cycling, I'll change to something with better power transfer.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

eggbeaters are fine. The wings have worn a small groove in the base of one of my shoes though, creating some play... you might want to get the crank brothers 'shoe shield' to prevent that. There are sales on the older models of pedals, but I think the newer ones will be worth the extra cost (eggbeater 2 or 3).


----------



## fredbiker (Sep 14, 2010)

Great feedback everyone, thanks! It's pretty much the same answer. I even asked on my local MTB board, and many chimed in that are doing this very thing. 

Will probably go with whichever one I can find cheapest first


----------



## Hallinator (Jul 5, 2010)

I ended up buying the eggbeaters, just because I liked the looks better. Plus I only spent $40, so if I end up hating them it isn't a big deal to switch it up. Thanks everyone!


----------

